# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم خفايا وأسرار الموبيل ( Tricks ) حصري :  عمل هارد سوفت لهاتف هواوي U7510

## Sma_Inka

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته بعد عدة محاولات و بحث عن طريقة عمل هارد سوفت للهواويي U7510 حصلت على الحل
  1-شغل الهاتف
  2-اظغط على مكالمة طوارئ 
 3- احذف الرقم 112
  4-اكتب مكانه *1673492846
  5-ستدخل على TEST MODE * *6- اضغط على مفتاح HOME ، اذهب الى الخيار الثامن  وثم اظغط"FACTORY RESET " إعدادات  مصنع انتظر لمدة 20 ثانية وتم  بالتوفيق إنشاء الله.*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## himo

شكر خاص لمشاركتنا  طريقتك في ضبط المصنع لهدا الهاتف

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*شكرا جزيلا لك اخي*

----------


## hameed atiah

ألف ألف شكر أخي العزيز بارك الله بيك

----------


## jazouli89



----------

